# Twins WFTC My 29 Games



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Why aren't these Games part of MLB Extra Innings? They were in previous years. I have noticed games on FSN North Available on Extra Innings, but whenever the Twins have a game on WFTC My 29 the channel for the game shows up in my guide but the game is never available. Are these games only available in The Twin Cities?


----------



## dwr11 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great question!! I would like to know the answer to this too.


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

Msguy said:


> Why aren't these Games part of MLB Extra Innings? They were in previous years. I have noticed games on FSN North Available on Extra Innings, but whenever the Twins have a game on WFTC My 29 the channel for the game shows up in my guide but the game is never available. Are these games only available in The Twin Cities?


Those My 29 games are "in the clear" for me on one of the "alternate channels" in the high 600 range. Of course though too, I live in the Twins TV market.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

garn9173 said:


> Those My 29 games are "in the clear" for me on one of the "alternate channels" in the high 600 range. Of course though too, I live in the Twins TV market.


The Twins on WFTC My 29 must only be available in the Twins home broadcast territory then. That's a shame. They used to be available on MLB Extra Innings. I hope they can get back on MLB Extra Innings. The more over the air feeds the better.


----------

